
Books to a Young Man – 10 Titles to Kickstart a Good Life - t0mislav
https://jacobmorch.com/10-books/
======
fillskills
That is a wonderful list. In addition I would add "Sapiens". It showed me how
the world really operates. Its key ideas is: Humans are different from other
species because they can communicate in larger groups by telling stories, even
about imaginary things. These are called 'Myths'. Some examples of popular
myths are Money, Religion, Companies, Laws, Nations etc.

~~~
mcdicken
How are Money or companies a myth? They both have impact and are literally
tangible.

I can understand how aspects of religion are mythical, but the others ...

~~~
fillskills
I think Yuval explains this the best in his blog post: "How does money work?
Gold coins and dollar bills have value only in our common imagination. Their
worth is not inherent in the chemical structure of the metal or paper, nor in
their color or shape. Money isn’t a material reality—it is a mental
construct."

Here is the link if you would like to read further:
[https://www.ynharari.com/topic/money-and-
politics/](https://www.ynharari.com/topic/money-and-politics/)

------
banku_brougham
Well-intentioned, actually the exposition it the best part. The book list -
well are mostly about “beating the system.”

The Frankl book is excellent for readers from any century, it will be a future
classic on the scale of Epictetus, unless suffering is someday conquered by
future people.

My top book for young minds: Cosmos by Carl Sagan.

------
pergadad
A nice list, except for Choose Yourself, which seems a rather typical 'be an
entrepreneur, it's easy' message (or maybe I misunderstood the summary) and
Rich Dad Poor Dad, which is a bunch of made up stories by a guy that himself
has not actually had a healthy financial life (until the book became
profitable) and introduces some nice ideas but is mostly nonsense.

